# how do i find a hypnotherapist in my area familiar with IBS treatment?



## wumonty (Jan 10, 2008)

i've been searching the web, and of the few hypnotherapist familiar with IBS treatment in my area don't take my insurance. i'm in southern california East LA area. but willing to drive a bit for a good therapist that takes my insurance (united behavioral health).thanks


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

HiCheck out this link for hypnotherapists in the Los Angeles area who use a gut-directed IBS protocol:http://www.ibshypnosis.com/IBSclinicians.htmlNot sure on the insurance issue - you will have to check each one to see if its covered.Alternatively, check out the links below in my signature for an in-home use protocol that is very effective - no travel, no appointments, free support, and all the sessions and entire program costs less than one -in person session - which may be helpful if you do not find a therapist within your insurance plan. You can call them at 877-898-2539 for more information if you wish.All the best to you.


----------

